# [SOLVED] Left mouse button less sensitive



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

my Razer Krait(a 40 dollar investment, hence my unhappiness with this issue) has an extreme sensitivity flaw with the left mouse button. I have to press like 3x harder than I should have to for a left click to register otherwise it takes 2-4 clicks to get one successful click. It has caused my death in many a shooter game and is impeding me significantly. I am on the verge of buying a new mouse regardless but if anyone could help me with this I would be very appreciative.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Left mouse button less sensitive*

Hi hammer326,


If it still under warranty i would have it replaced. Does it do it with a different mouse?


----------



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Left mouse button less sensitive*

Solved with the help of a bit of superglue  

No I do not believe it is under warranty anymore, and it is definitely mouse specific. thanks for your time.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Left mouse button less sensitive*

glad you got it sorted hope the glue holds.


----------

